# pectoral excavatum.. anybody training and suffer from this???..



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

was unsure as to which area to post this so i felt general chat was a sound allround place  ..

was born with this and really struggling to progress now training wise with my pec area..

i can train all other areas perfectly and feel as though i must stock up on all other areas 2 compensate..

does anybody else suffer from this???.. any info.. tips etc on food.. training.. possible sups/assisted training that could help 2 get abit of stack on the pectoral excavatum sunken area?..

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=pectoral+excavatum&aq=0&aqi=g2g-v2g-b1&aql=&oq=pectoral+excavat

above is e.g link for any1 who is unfamiliar with the termination  ..


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mate I'm so glad theres another guy with this, my chest isnt amazing strong but i still make progress and I have alot more size, as your chest gets bigger the dip becomes less noticeable and you look like you have massive pecs!, do you suffer from any health sides of this or just the visual as mine isnt a severe case, dark_tranquility recently had the ravitch procedure, check out my thread on it


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mine is about this bad, maybe not as http://www.bluestone-corp.com/images/pectus_04.jpg


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

id say mine 2 is somewhere around that region in depth.. was majorly bad as i went thro teen years  ..

at first it didnt bother me training aspect wise as i went heavy with arms.. back.. shoulders.. lats etc.. i focused on the build elsewhere 2 try take attention of chest but gradually as you can see from the link picture you included the posture of the belly then does increase over that of the pec area as appose to most lads who are top chest heavy.. really does mess up posture.. i went from 11 and half stone to 14.8.. i feel because of the problem i have 2 go with body fat/bulky feel as that style of dip chest on a ripped frame would imo look crazy..

my parents was offered the operation when i was a child but chose not 2..

read your post mate and i feel the synthol idea is crazy 2.. going to have a read on the other idea..

noticed your 16.. im 28  ..

myself i notice i am far weeker with chest than all other areas.. but its something i know is never ever going to be standard if that makes sense hense the working on other parts 2 try draw attention from there..

how are your eating mate for progression up there.. training methods etc for chest region?.. you ever taken owt enhancement wise that u felt has added mass to the pec region?..


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> dark_tranquility recently had the ravitch procedure, check out my thread on it


Yeah, I'm about 12 days post op (was in hospital about 5 days) and feeling and looking good. It's not the easiest thing you can have done, but it's gone a lot easier than I was expecting after reading journals on the net. The pain hasn't been anywhere near as bad as I was expecting. The worst thing was some uncomfortable nights with back ache because you can't roll around to get comfortable like you do normally.

The result is looking really good, I have a straight chest now! I have no pecs at the moment because they cut the tendons and re-attach them in the best place (this is one benefit of having the Ravitch over the NUSS procedure: there will always be a small 'gap' between the pecs after NUSS). Once my pecs grow back, it should look great.

I took some before pics, will take some pics in the next few days and then post some after pics once the chest muscles have grown back! I would definitely recommend having this done while it's still available as essentially a 'cosmetic' procedure on the NHS.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

DarkTranquility said:


> Yeah, I'm about 12 days post op (was in hospital about 5 days) and feeling and looking good. It's not the easiest thing you can have done, but it's gone a lot easier than I was expecting after reading journals on the net. The pain hasn't been anywhere near as bad as I was expecting. The worst thing was some uncomfortable nights with back ache because you can't roll around to get comfortable like you do normally.
> 
> The result is looking really good, I have a straight chest now! I have no pecs at the moment because they cut the tendons and re-attach them in the best place (this is one benefit of having the Ravitch over the NUSS procedure: there will always be a small 'gap' between the pecs after NUSS). Once my pecs grow back, it should look great.
> 
> I took some before pics, will take some pics in the next few days and then post some after pics once the chest muscles have grown back! I would definitely recommend having this done while it's still available as essentially a 'cosmetic' procedure on the NHS.


good to know your doing well mate, let me know when the before-after threads up, how long before you can lift again?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

racky said:


> id say mine 2 is somewhere around that region in depth.. was majorly bad as i went thro teen years  ..
> 
> at first it didnt bother me training aspect wise as i went heavy with arms.. back.. shoulders.. lats etc.. i focused on the build elsewhere 2 try take attention of chest but gradually as you can see from the link picture you included the posture of the belly then does increase over that of the pec area as appose to most lads who are top chest heavy.. really does mess up posture.. i went from 11 and half stone to 14.8.. i feel because of the problem i have 2 go with body fat/bulky feel as that style of dip chest on a ripped frame would imo look crazy..
> 
> ...


I just eat normally mate, and for chest dumbell flys have really helped me add on mass and my chest just hangs over my stomach now so I feel its growing well although I think the posture has given me back problems, I may consider the procedure depending on how dark tranquil's turns out, hopefully should be good, but personally cosmetics don't bother me too much as I'm pretty confident and anyone who judges me by the dip in my chest shouldn't even be near me!


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

racky said:


> the belly then does increase over that of the pec area as appose to most lads who are top chest heavy..


Yeah, this is one of the things that used to bother me with Pectus Excavatum... the sternum pushes your organs down and gives you a 'pot belly', even when you're really lean. Luckily, my operation seems to have fixed this.

Some people with PE, like myself, also have 'flared ribs', where the bottom, pointy parts of your ribs stick out and look weird. My surgeon fixed this too during the Ravitch procedure so they don't stick out any more.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

DarkTranquility said:


> Yeah, this is one of the things that used to bother me with Pectus Excavatum... the sternum pushes your organs down and gives you a 'pot belly', even when you're really lean. Luckily, my operation seems to have fixed this.
> 
> Some people with PE, like myself, also have 'flared ribs', where the bottom, pointy parts of your ribs stick out and look weird. My surgeon fixed this too during the Ravitch procedure so they don't stick out any more.


Actually now seriously considering this because my flared ribs look ridiculous! + Yeah I have abit of a pot belly, I've never been that lean but even at 15% bf no visible abs


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Appreciate it mate, thanks!

Hmm really not sure... the general consensus on the net seems to be 6-12 months. I'll ask the consultant when I see him again in a month's time. Can't wait!


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Actually now seriously considering this because my flared ribs look ridiculous! + Yeah I have abit of a pot belly, I've never been that lean but even at 15% bf no visible abs


Yeah, that was as big a thing for me as the chest dip to be honest... you can only get this fixed with the Ravitch procedure. The basically take a small wedge out of the back of the flared ribs so they don't stick out... works great!


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

intrigued to see pics mate.. look forward to you upping them  ..

the procedure i feel would be 2 major for myself.. how much did it cost?..

the idea of synthol sounds crazy but the americans imo seem to be hammering that stuff.. are people using synthol 2 combat?..


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Just wondering, has this condition ever caused any of you to have back joint/spine pain, mine always feels like it needs to crack and somehow I think it could be linked to this, I can even turn round without pain now


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

I tried getting the op and they said if it isnt causing any health problems or damaging your internal organs they wont do it.


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> I tried getting the op and they said if it isnt causing any health problems or damaging your internal organs they wont do it.


Hmmm was it your GP who said that or did you get a referral to a consultant? I suspect it was your GP. Get them to check their N.I.C.E. guidelines, as it doesn't have to be causing a medical problem to be fixed. I passed all the heart, lung, blood tests with flying colours but they still did it.

I suspected I might encounter this when I first saw my GP. I laid it on pretty thick about body image, said it stopped me from doing normal things like going swimming, taking my top off at the beach, etc., etc. Might be the best approach?


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Just wondering, has this condition ever caused any of you to have back joint/spine pain, mine always feels like it needs to crack and somehow I think it could be linked to this, I can even turn round without pain now


I've never heard that to be honest Jimmy? Worth getting it looked at ASAP mate...


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

racky said:


> intrigued to see pics mate.. look forward to you upping them


Cool, will upload them as soon as I take some "after" pics. Wound picked up an infection so I'm on penicillin which is making me feel like sh1t!


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

DarkTranquility said:


> Hmmm was it your GP who said that or did you get a referral to a consultant? I suspect it was your GP. Get them to check their N.I.C.E. guidelines, as it doesn't have to be causing a medical problem to be fixed. I passed all the heart, lung, blood tests with flying colours but they still did it.
> 
> I suspected I might encounter this when I first saw my GP. I laid it on pretty thick about body image, said it stopped me from doing normal things like going swimming, taking my top off at the beach, etc., etc. Might be the best approach?


My GP done me a referral to someone I cant remember what he was called, I said about taking top off at the beach etc... and he just said we cant if its not causing medical problems, I think the op privately is about 20k and I havent got that.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

never knew this existed. hope it doesn't cause any negative issues for you.

I do not understand it in the slightest though sorry


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

My brother has this and I have something similar except the sides of my chest are sunk in, I'm still just as wide its like under the pec major where their both sunk but the centre of my chest is fine so it looks very weird. Bloody glad I've found this thread...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

This is me a few years ago, looks better in this pose.......im now 16st 5lb and the trouble is my pecs are larger and makes it look odd ?? My chest is ok, its not flat really like other pics and then with an indent, mines just mis-shaped a little from the norm, i suppose the more bench, d/bell press flys it will change shape for the better :thumbup1:

Good thread, glad im not the only one.........p.s was never offered an op..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

tkd67 said:


> This is me a few years ago, looks better in this pose.......im now 16st 5lb and the trouble is my pecs are larger and makes it look odd ?? My chest is ok, its not flat really like other pics and then with an indent, mines just mis-shaped a little from the norm, i suppose the more bench, d/bell press flys it will change shape for the better :thumbup1:
> 
> Good thread, glad im not the only one.........p.s was never offered an op..


Dude, you need to trim that carpet, :thumb:

Try google and have a look at chest expansion exersises. Arnie believed in this a lot and is why he managed a 57inch chest.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

Will do mate, and as for the carpet it aint that bad, seen some real shag piles out there :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

tkd67 said:


> and as for the carpet it aint that bad, seen some real shag piles out there :lol:


:no: :surrender: :thumbup1:


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Hope you dont mind me drawing on your body mate haha, but yeah the bits ive just drawn on is more or less where mine are indented/sunken, its like between being the bottom of my chest and the side of the chest.. my actual pec majors are fine i just dont have anything underneath them.. My lungs are a lot smaller each side than their supposed to be.. which is why I run a hell of a lot as I personally hate it restricting me.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

youl find a lot of people have flared ribs as the chest has a indentation. chest goes in ribs come out.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

WannaGetHench said:


> youl find a lot of people have flared ribs as the chest has a indentation. chest goes in ribs come out.


Training is really the thing it impacts on least for me lol for me its...

1.) Women (99% omfg what is wrong with you'')

2.) Lungs.. (a mile in 8 minutes is absolute balls ache for me)

3.) Training...


----------

